
Show HN: Find jobs in creating podcasts, newsletters, videos, communities etc. - withinthreshold
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;workwithcreators.com&#x2F;<p>Hey everyone, I created this website to consolidate opportunities to work with independent creators. A friend was recently looking for roles as a video producer and found it hard to discover open roles, which are currently mostly found via DMs on the different content platforms or on twitter.<p>This is an attempt to surface these kinds of opportunities. Let me know what you think!
======
latexr
Most offerings I opened seemed to be tweets with little context, and one was
over a thousand words of requiring qualifications and asking applicants to do
specific work beforehand.

None of them mentioned compensation. They ask ask ask and throw around generic
empty promises, but skirt around (or don’t mention) what they give. A visitor
to your website as no way to know which are scams, which are underpaid, and
which are worth their time. The tagline on your website doesn’t help:

> Discover opportunities to work with content creators looking for someone to
> help them produce their best work

Maybe I’ve seen too many stories of “influencers” asking people to “work for
exposure”, but that sentence (and the offerings in general) sounded like them,
like the labourer should be thankful for the opportunity to work for the job
poster.

In sum, it felt like you’re only serving one side of the equation.

~~~
withinthreshold
That’s an interest perspective, didn’t really look at it from this angle -
thanks! Main problem I was trying to solve with it was discoverability of
opportunities, since they’re buried on twitter, twitch chat logs etc. And I
sourced many of the posted opportunities myself manually. But thank you, I’m
wondering how I could approach tackling the challenge you’ve highlighted.

~~~
latexr
You could send a small message enquiring about compensation and update the
posts as you get that information. If someone replies with “it depends”, you
can mention your website and ask if they can at least give a range (they
should get more replies that way) or just put “to be determined”.

